# Playstation 3



## Alck

anyone saw before ? what ya think abt it?


----------



## superflysmith

I just looked at the specs for the PS3 and they don't seem as impressive as the X-Box 360. The president of Sony Computer Entertainment stated that it is not a game machine it is designed for home entertainment and supposedly better than the Media Center pc. I plan on getting the X-Box 360, I'm not sure if I'll buy the PS3. It does look pretty cool though.








It'll be an interesting battle between the X-box and Playstation. I just wonder how these systems can compete with a computer because with a computer you can always upgrade parts. Your limited with these consoles.


----------



## DumberDrummer

The playstation 3 is just smoke and mirrors at this point. It has no real software running (that I've heard of) just graphical representations of what it supposedly will look like. 

The reason a PS3 or XBox 360 can compete with a computer is that:

1) OS. We don't have XP cluttering it up and stealing memory. No real GUI...there is that minimal one for music and other stuff. 

2) No other software except the bios and the limited OS. No spyware, etc..

I'd give more, but I have to go watch a movie now.


----------



## superflysmith

DumberDrummer said:


> I'd give more, but I have to go watch a movie now.


I'm not totaling doubting you DD. I just can't see how a $300 system can beat a computer built for gaming that can constantly be upgraded. I'm not saying it can't be done, I just have a hard time believing it. I guess time will tell.

On a side note...
I can't believe how bad the *current* x-box looks compaired to my computer. I was comparing Halo 2 on both systems (by getting my butt kicked)and the pc completely smokes the first x-box. I am convinced that 360 will be better than my computer. Although mine wasn't built for gaming.


----------



## 40sondacurb

playstation is going the way of nintendo, the only real innovation is coming from MS suprisingly enough. The new sony may be powerfull but it would take upwards of 5 years to make a game that could peak the performance of the new box, and if the cell is double the box then are we going to have to wait 10 years for a game? I don't think so, the station and the box will be equivelant performance wise, but microsoft will have the clear advantage because of its multifacted applicability to almost every form of main stream media, and its networking capabilities as well.

plus the games aren't all animed out like PS.


p.s. that thing is realy ugly.


----------



## 33125416

P.S. There are a lot of other playstation games that dont have anime in them.


----------



## Alck

was wondering if ps2 and 1st version of xbox will be playable in ps3 and xbox 360 respectively? i think there shouldnt be any problem? im still thinking which console to buy in the future..ps3 looks nice in design, but of all, i would look at the games aspect..


----------



## 40sondacurb

Xbox acknowledges working on backwards compatibility but has yet to divulge the fruits of its labor.

plat station claims BC too


----------



## Alck

cool...wonders when they will be arriving to singapore..keke..cant wait to take a sneak preview on it


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

DumberDrummer said:


> The playstation 3 is just smoke and mirrors at this point. It has no real software running (that I've heard of) just graphical representations of what it supposedly will look like.



see, i read that article too, and i think alot of it is coming from un-educated people. (not you dummer, the people that write these articles.) sony already said, about 5 months ago, that we will not see anything spectacular out of these machines until the developers catch up with the ps3's abilities, and they said that may take more than a year before we see anything that even halfway shows what this machine can do.

a machine's abilities aren't seen if the software doesn't use them.

so obviously, there's nothing good for it yet. (big surprise) but it will come.


mechanically, the things a beast of a performer, with more of everything than it needs, just to make sure that it's going to perform.

what i want to know, is has anyone seen it run the ps2 games? i am hearing rumors of 1/40th of the load times compared to running them natively on the ps2.


----------



## 40sondacurb

I think what dumber was saying is that every thing you've seen from the ps3 was not run on the ps3. The same goes for a lot of the previewed X360 games, their emulating them on mac G5 s at this point. Sony talks a big game but I think their farther behind than they claim. They talk spring but it's probably more like summer. Nintendo most likely will not be too far behind them, their machine is very simplistic. But both these companies are way behind in the game development department, Microsoft's development kits have been out possibly a year longer than ps3 and Nintendo.


----------



## VeteranAce

I read somewhere that the Revolution will be similar to the Gamecube to work on, which would mean that developers will have less of a hard time learning the new architecture. 
Sorry if I can't give a source, I forgot where I read that in the whole E3 craze 

I wonder what these maschines will cost us... :sayno: 

Regards,
VA


----------



## Alck

Yea, i dont own ps 2 or xbox either, but the new generation console makes me crazy. when they release to singapore, im gonna plan well before buying


----------



## 40sondacurb

The guy incarge of Xbox said the 360 will be in the $300 range, my guess is they will add $60 to it to make it $360.


----------



## Alck

lol.. :laugh: :laugh: 
but they are in US dollars?


----------



## 40sondacurb

yes US dollars.

If I were them though I would jack up the price for europe.


----------



## V0lt

Behold the updated playstation 3 design:










Controller not shown, I already flushed it down :laugh:


----------



## 40sondacurb

Lahm
zoppo
Kreupel
manque
хромой


----------



## Alck

nice pic , fox.


----------



## V0lt

Thanks, I believe it truly captures the way the playstation 3 makes me feel- which is like I'm ready for an indoor cookout.


----------



## DumberDrummer

Yeah, the PS3, I heard is going to cost somewhere between 400 and 500 dollars when it first hits the market. :dead:


----------



## V0lt

Yikes. I can pretty much forget about that...


----------



## msm_zgok

I just don't like the new controller design. The console is alright but I think they should make it a little more "stack-friendly".


----------



## dj913

As far as xbox 360 or ps3 being better. Im gonna say ps3 is becuase it can play high def blue ray discs (30 gb, compared to normal discs at 4) xbox 360 cant play them. Ps3 also allows more controllers. And finnally, ps3 has a 1080p (progressive scan) out while xbox only has 1080i (interface).


----------



## mgoldb2

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/614/614783p1.html 

Looking at the direct comparinson the PS3 look clearly the better system. With the Cell processor allowing 2 TFLOPS double what xbox 360 can do. fast video card and faster memory on the video card. All around it just look alot more powerful then the xbox 360.

Look at the games showcase from E3 and the playstation 3 demos looked a lot cooler then xbox 360 demos.


----------



## LoneWolf071

it's now been released that linux will be the OS of PS3


----------



## V0lt

That's pretty cool...

Game demos? I thought PS3 didn't actually have any working games


----------



## LoneWolf071

i don't think so... and the "videos" they showed at E3, i don't think those were real. in most games you will have a HUD, right, showing the gun, ammo, etc, well they said stuff like killzone was real time game, but there was no HUD...?


----------



## superflysmith

Here's another article compairing PS3 and X-box 360.


----------



## ricer333

Alck said:


> was wondering if ps2 and 1st version of xbox will be playable in ps3 and xbox 360 respectively? i think there shouldnt be any problem? im still thinking which console to buy in the future..ps3 looks nice in design, but of all, i would look at the games aspect..



Yeah, XBox has said this, but rumors (and I repeat RUMORS) suggest that Microsoft will have it be backwards compatible for only SELECT games. Basically the big sellers that MS worked on. (hint: Halo and Halo2) I can see MS doing something like that.... supporting 2 games and saying their system is backwards compatible. Sony has said that their new system will still play PS1/2 games. It's going to be a big selling point for their system, I think, especially with the library of software that they have.


----------



## ricer333

*Cell Processor*

You know, I was very interested in this new processor. One main processor with 7 child processors. It seemed like a very interesting concept. One delegate and a whole bunch of workers, right? Then I heard something that kinda made me think differently. Recently on AOTS (attack of the show - G4TV) they reported that Sony said that if one of the processors fails, then the others can split the work load and still keep up. So it makes me wonder if that was the intent of this design after all! If it is, it kinda ticks me off in this day that a company can't back up it's hardware. I mean, yeah it's good to have back ups, but say that the processors are just that.... back up processors!


----------



## ReeKorl

ricer333 said:


> ... suggest that Microsoft will have it be backwards compatible for only SELECT games ...


I've heard this also, however latest info states the Live service will be built into every 360 from the start, for free. This will allow downloads of game updates which can give games backwards compatibility. Basically, MS are leaving the BC bit up to the individual games developers - If they want their XBox games to run on the 360, they need to put a little effort in.

Sounds fair enough to me, MS need to work on the system for new games, they've already got one system which will play the old games. It's like the new 64bit processors coming out - they don't run 16-bit (and some don't run 32-bit) code. If you want it run, get someone else to make the code to make it run. 

BTW, the free live service is for updates (XBox 360 SP1 anyone?) and chatting only - if you want to PLAY online, you need to pay of course.


----------



## Schiluke

SPECIFICATIONS 

CPU: Cell Processor PowerPC-base Core @3.2GHz 
--1 VMX vector unit per core 
--512KB L2 cache 
--7 x SPE @3.2GHz 
--7 x 128b 128 SIMD GPRs 
--7 x 256KB SRAM for SPE 
--*1 of 8 SPEs reserved for redundancy 
--Total floating point performance: 218 gigaflops 

GPU RSX @ 550MHz 
--1.8 TFLOPS floating point Performance 
--Full HD (up to 1080p) x 2 channels 
--Multi-way programmable parallel Floating point shader pipelines 
--Sound Dolby 5.1ch, DTS, LPCM, etc. (Cell-based processing) 

MEMORY 
256MB XDR Main RAM @3.2GHz 
256MB GDDR3 VRAM @700MHz 
System Bandwidth Main RAM-- 25.6GB/s 
VRAM--22.4GB/s 
RSX-- 20GB/s (write) + 15GB/s (read) 
SB2.5GB/s (write) + 2.5GB/s (read) 

SYSTEM FLOATING POINT PERFORMANCE: 
2 teraflops 

STORAGE 
--HDD Detachable 2.5" HDD slot x 1 
--I/O--USB Front x 4, Rear x 2 (USB2.0) 
--Memory Stickstandard/Duo, PRO x 1 
--SD standard/mini x 1 
--CompactFlash(Type I, II) x 1 

COMMUNICATION 
--Ethernet (10BASE-T, 100BASE-TX, 1000BASE-T) x 3 (input x 1 + output x 2) 
--Wi-Fi IEEE 802.11 b/g 
--Bluetooth--Bluetooth 2.0 (EDR) 
--ControllerBluetooth (up to 7) 
--USB 2.0 (wired) 
--Wi-Fi (PSP) 
--Network (over IP) 

AV OUTPUT 
Screen size 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p 
HDMI out x 2 
AV multi out x 1 
Digital out (optical) x 1 

DISC MEDIA 
CD 
PlayStation CD-ROM 
PlayStation2 CD-ROM 
CD-DA 
CD-DA (ROM), 
CD-R, 
CD-RW 
SACD Hybrid (CD layer), 
SACD HD 
DualDisc (audio side) 
DualDisc (DVD side) 
PlayStation 2 DVD-ROM 
PlayStation 3 DVD-ROM 
DVD-ROM 
DVD-R 
DVD-RW 
DVD+R, 
DVD+RW 
Blu-ray Disc 
PlayStation 3 BD-ROM 
BD-ROM 
BD

it's unbelievable! :wink:


----------



## ReeKorl

Schiluke said:


> it's unbelievable! :wink:


Exactly. Tell me when there's a working version and I'll be convinced by seeing _it_ not some system specs. :sayyes:


----------



## myquitehead

You can't really know how the system will perform by looking at its specs. Look at the first xbox's specs and tell me it's not amazing how much they did with sooo little.

PS3 is coming out almost a year after Xbox 360 and Microsoft is timing Halo 3's release to hit at the same time as the ps3. 

Some of Playstations best titles are no longer exclusive, like GTA and MGS, they all eventually release on xbox as well. 

Xbox live.

The Killzone trailer was not just pulled from the game, it was a scripted cinematic (made obvious by your teammate saving you as you get caught in the middle of a reload).

Theme: I think, even if they don't come out on top yet, Xbox is going to gain a huge part of the market this time around. Microsoft is purposefully making their system extraodinary. And they're selling it for around $70 less than it costs to produce to make it affordable for more people. Nearly all the games are going to be Live capable. Microsoft KNOWS what they're doing. 

Meanwhile sony does things like selling multitaps for 40 dollars extra instead of including 2 more GD controller slots on their ps2. And making ps2 memory cards incompatible with psx data so you HAVE to buy the new memory cards. Then they take a wonderful game idea like a Star Wars mmorpg and turn it into that pile called Galaxies where everyone and their grandma is a Jedi.


Sony is a BLATANT money whoring company and I hope they get beat down.


----------



## DumberDrummer

> Sony is a BLATANT money whoring company and I hope they get beat down.


Hahaahaa. And M$ _isn't?_. I defy you to name one company who's sole purpose isn't to make money. 

As for the smoke and mirrors demo of killzone? M$ did that too? Remember the 80s and 90s? That was ALL M$ did when they came out with a new product, was to make it look like it was working, _then_ actually build it. The result was two tech demos of a product that were exactly the same, only a year apart, and the second demo had an actually functional product. 

And the PS3 is being sold for less than it costs to make it as well. You know why? When you saturate the market, you tend to break even after 2 or 3 years. It has nothing to do with "making it affordable" to be nice and everything to do with getting more people to buy your product, (whether sony's or M$'s), and then making a killing later when it is cheaper to produce. and you also make more on the games than it costs to produce them. That's where the moneys at. 

As for the multitap deal, I couldn't care less if it only has two. That's all I'll ever use anyway. I think its better to have a slightly cheaper console with fewer ports and then pay for them later if I want them than to make everyone pay more, even if they only own one controller and never have friends over to play. 

Online play... at least the PS2 version is free...  Wouldn't you agree that Microsoft makes some money off of that? I mean its not like they are hosting an MMORPG that needs a huge database, just lots of dumb boxen with a good enough pipe. It would be like paying to play a computer FPS online. 

I do hate shelling out 20+ dollars for a crappy 8mb card though, that sucks and they should change it.

Oh, and before someone tries to flame me for being a fanboy of Sony, realize that I have nothing against the X-box 360. Or the current one, for that matter. 

I just hate seeing one company picked on when another is just as guilty, and has the same amount of problems and faults as the alternatives.


----------



## myquitehead

Wow you jumped to a lot of conclusions in that post. 

I never said Microsoft wasn't only in this for money. But Microsoft is trying to get their money by doing what the customer wants them to do, not by gouging the crap out of them in every way possible. That's where the "blatant" part comes in. You took just about everything I said in the wrong way. 

I was only talking about the killzone trailer because the people in the thread were talking like it was actual ingame footage. I was not comparing Sony's behavior to Microsoft. (not sure where you came up with that)

If Microsoft wanted to sell their console at FULL price, they would still sell out every console they made. They would make every cent they spent back and more. The thing is on 2nd or 3rd shipment pre-order in every video game store in every major city. So you can't tell me the only reason they did this is to saturate the market. I didn't SAY they were doing it out of the kindness of their hearts. Sony has such a strangle hold on this market, that Microsoft has to get on the customers good side, and it's going to work unless Sony stops being so stupid. Although the 'fanboys' you spoke of will keep feeding sony without question as long as they can.

Just because YOU don't care about the multitap doesn't mean my point was invalid. 

The online play on playstation is LAUGHABLE compared to xbox live. The live feature is the Xbox's biggest selling point for Americans ( I know a few brits who are "quite keen" on it also). You get to "LAN" with your friends whenever the hell you feel like it. Xbox live costs $5 a month, meaning you can play nearly every game (because all the best xbox games are xboxlive compatible) all the time with hundreds of thousands of people. On Playstation you can play Tony Hawk!! WOO!

So if you'll go back and read the main talking point in my post. It stated that: "I think, even if they don't come out on top yet, Xbox is going to gain a huge part of the market this time around."

I am insulted by the way Sony does business. And I am not insulted when I deal with Microsoft. I own a PS2 and an XBOX, I originally harbored no bias on either side. But my experience with the two companies has left me VERY sore at Sony. So you can have your opinions, but they are just that.


----------



## V0lt

Guys, you do realize we're talking about companies that make video games, right?


----------



## LoneWolf071

I Think That It Will Really All Boil Down To Titles. The Graphics Or Physics Will Be Better In There Own Respect, But When You Think about it all, it comes down to the titles that each company has...


----------



## myquitehead

Fox said:


> Guys, you do realize we're talking about companies that make video games, right?


I get pretty pissed when people take my words and make it sound like I said something different.



Lonewolf, absolutely, that's why I made the point about most of the best selling titles being on both systems now. And since xbox always has better graphics, and the joysticks are so much better, I always buy it for xbox even though I have both systems. The only type of game that imo still works best on the playstation are 2d fighting games (SF3rdStrike). None of the other systems have a decent control pad.


----------



## DumberDrummer

Well, I apologize for taking your statements the wrong way, I really do. I'm just going to leave it at that, even when I think I should say more. I don't want to start a huge flame war. You have your opinions and I have mine. 



> I get pretty pissed when people take my words and make it sound like I said something different.


You also jumped to alot of conclusions about my post. :wink:


----------



## myquitehead

Yea the annoying thing about written communication is there is no tone of voice. I'm sure our posts were full of valuable information however, lol.


----------



## Schiluke

:sayyes: yes, you are right...see her "alive" is another thing... !


----------



## DrepMagnus

lol, some people.
I can't believe people still care about graphics and performance. they're just numbers. that's all i have to say. ps3 all the way, even though im gonna buy all 3 ^^


----------



## ReeKorl

People still care about graphics and performance because that's all the development companies think we care about, so that's all we get. It's one big vicious circle:

Step 1 - The Devs think "Hmm... they seem to want better graphics. With this new technology we can make even better graphics than before!"

Step 2 - We think "Well, all they're doing is making the graphics better, there's no storyline, no atmosphere. Oh well, if they're just making the graphics better, we might as well demand the best possible graphics we can get"

Step 3 - GOTO Step 1.


----------



## DrepMagnus

I'll play goldeneye 64 or wolfenstein 3d on pc over any relative of halo be halo 2 or halo 20. huts dog


----------



## LoneWolf071

yes, i wish that the games did have good graphics, but a storyline and longer game play would be greater... i play most games, there like 10 -20 hours... i don't pay $60 to play for 20 hours... HL:2, great graphics, only about 10 hours to beat... wasn't even challanging...


----------



## DrepMagnus

Thats for sure all of my friends can beat it in a second in heroic, legendary is another story but anyways. That's one of the few next-gen fps I like because of it having a basic story. I would have like a more original story though, aliens anyone? I can't even believe how many things these 2 have in common. The most obvious I found though is the seargant or w/e that is always smoking his cigar. The funny thing is that even I typed this up I cooked up another similarity .


----------



## Nem3sis

superflysmith said:


> I'm not totaling doubting you DD. I just can't see how a $300 system can beat a computer built for gaming that can constantly be upgraded. I'm not saying it can't be done, I just have a hard time believing it. I guess time will tell.
> 
> On a side note...
> I can't believe how bad the *current* x-box looks compaired to my computer. I was comparing Halo 2 on both systems (by getting my butt kicked)and the pc completely smokes the first x-box. I am convinced that 360 will be better than my computer. Although mine wasn't built for gaming.


Well, personally i play all my games on consoles.
While im not denying that the PC is a great platform...it can be a bit expensive.

A decent graphics card alone costs more than a console, and to have a good gaming experience, you need much more than that.

So if i have to keep up with computer games, and play them to their fullest, i have to constantly be upgrading my technology.

I could just as easily play the games on lower end settings, but there's just no fun in that. On a console, i know im getting the optimal playing experience that i was meant to have from the game.
I also have a 17" montior on my pc, and a 33" TV. More points to the console.

Of course, its all just a matter of opinion...all im doing is defending my opinion, not refuting yours.

As far as the PS3 goes, it looks really good. I'd probably buy both the 360 and ps3, but i wont be able to afford them at the same time...so i'll be torn between the choice of what to buy first.

It scares me that they're coming out with more and better ways to deprive me of what little time i have left in the day...and im just a helpless victim :dead:


----------



## ebackhus

Personally I prefer to game on consoles. My reason is that when I buy a game three years after it came out I won't have to think, "will it support this new game?" I know it will and I know it'll play great. There's trust in consoles.


----------



## myquitehead

Well if you wonder if a console can keep up with pc graphics, look at halo2 and Splinter Cell Chaos Theory. The xbox console is over 5 years old now and it still produces better quality than most pc games, and its specs pale in comparison to today's systems. 

The better system for me is whichever has the better games. So originally I was a Nintendo guy. N64 was the best console so far in terms of how much fun I had with it. Mario64, Banjo Kazooie, Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, Ocarina of time.. all totally amazing. 

Now Xbox has my favorites (halo, splinter cell, rainbow6), it now gets the MGS and GTA series, plus the best exclusives, imo

Maybe if nintendo had produced a freaking decent zelda/mario game in gamecubes ENTIRE run, things would have been different, but no we got a cell shaded zelda and mario sunshine... yay. Repeatedly backtracking the same environment 200 times may have been ok for SNES, but metroid on gamecube should have been different. Smash brothers was the only good exclusive title on this console.

For some reason playstation has just never impressed me. I bought a ps2 because DevilMayCry and FFX were AMAZING when it came out, but those games quickly get boring. MGS2 blew, Final Fantasy turned into fairy dress up land.. The only thing I liked about Playstation was the controller, now that's changing. The one thing that has sparked my interest about ps3 is the KillZone trailer. But I'm not getting too excited yet.

Playstation always wins on the number of titles, but I never like any of them :4-dontkno I look at the launch titles and I want pretty much every game coming out for xbox360. It's going to be an expensive year :grin:


----------



## ebackhus

The new Zelda game coming out soon looks like a step in the right direction. I can't stand cel-shaded video games so I felt my prayers had been answered when Twilight Princess was announced.

Metroid was a joy to play, but there was a good deal of back tracking. Even so, it was very pretty.


----------



## myquitehead

So you were also looking forward to the zelda game coming this November? Guess what? DELAYED AGAIN, lol. It might not even make it to the cube. How did they go from the glory that was n64 to this... :sayno:


----------



## DumberDrummer

As for cel-shaded, I'd have to agree, I find those kind of games hard to play sometimes, but I think that Nintendo has to be applauded for using a different style of animation. I'd have to say that if it looks _too_ real then the human brain starts picking apart the imperfections in the game, thus focusing them more on the graphics than on the gameplay. 

Nintendo, by making the graphics look not realistic would seem to have eliminated that problem, letting people focusing on the gameplay. 

This is all opinion of course, I haven't actually played the newer zelda games, nor do I have a GC. I'm still trying to beat Ocarina of Time. :laugh:


----------



## Psi Ops

*You guy's are a full load you know that*

There's barely anything new on XB360 a stupid ipod and PSP PS3 can do that so far XB360 has a cam recorder and even smaller control with no new buttons cause they just put the L and the R like in the past previous Consoles like Sega that made Dreamcast,and further more PS3 has alot more features and is going to better than the 360.






knowing that Ken is right its just XBox 1.5 an upgraded version from their first mistake their first XBox that was way to big for that matter XB360 is a Joke the graphics are barely any different from the first graphics from the first XB,and alot of lack of features, and weak power XB360 isn't at all that impressive when it comes to console wars PS3 is. :laugh:


----------



## Psi Ops

*It show's how much you know numbers*



33125416 said:


> P.S. There are a lot of other playstation games that dont have anime in them.


 there is alot of Playstastion games that has anime games only its mostly import I've seen alot of anime games on the PSX in my time cause they modify them to translate it into english hello.


----------



## Psi Ops

*XB360 isn't even that impressive at all for that matter*



superflysmith said:


> I just looked at the specs for the PS3 and they don't seem as impressive as the X-Box 360. The president of Sony Computer Entertainment stated that it is not a game machine it is designed for home entertainment and supposedly better than the Media Center pc. I plan on getting the X-Box 360, I'm not sure if I'll buy the PS3. It does look pretty cool though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be an interesting battle between the X-box and Playstation. I just wonder how these systems can compete with a computer because with a computer you can always upgrade parts. Your limited with these consoles.


the Darn thing is still as doll as ever boring as usual and a lack of fun games only like Full Auto is good but the Chrome Hound one looks alot Crappier if what that game company name that escapes me for a moment that made Mech Assault serie's.







is going to be much better than Chrome Hound that game for the XB360 is going to boring as heck I've seen better games on PS3 and even,though some gamers dont know this Kojima said that MGS4 was a real time game Footage on the PS3 it was actualy running on PS3 HardWare if nobody saw him do that'put that in your pipe and smoke it. :grin:


----------



## dj913

Quote from PS3land.com



> On paper, the PS3 is 2x more powerful than the Xbox 360 and 15x more powerful than the Nintendo Revolution. It has a processing capacity of 2.18 TFLOPS, which is put into context when you realise the FASTEST computers in existence can only do 36 Terraflops. It is said to be 35x more powerful than the PlayStation 2 is.


----------



## ReeKorl

Psi Ops said:


> knowing that Ken is right its just XBox 1.5 an upgraded version from their first mistake their first XBox that was way to big for that matter XB360 is a Joke the graphics are barely any different from the first graphics from the first XB,and alot of lack of features, and weak power XB360 isn't at all that impressive when it comes to console wars PS3 is. :laugh:


Do I smell a Playstation Fanboy?

Wait until they're out! No-one knows what they're like compared to each other, not even the designerws of each, they haven't had a chance to look at the other system yet!


----------



## myquitehead

Psi, there are sites dedicated to fanboys that you could visit. 



> is going to be much better than Chrome Hound that game for the XB360 is going to boring as heck I've seen better games on PS3


So you're saying that some games that aren't finished, and you haven't played, are better than some other game that isn't finished.. and you haven't played.. lol 

You only cheat yourself, and miss out on the good games on the other systems if you don't admit they're all good in their own ways. Honestly, what do you gain by being a Sony zombie?


----------



## Undertaker36200

*Psp*

I have a problem... its concerning my PSP. Today i opened it up and i see a wierd spot on the screen as if someone pressed on it too hard was on it too long. And i was wondering if some one has anything to suggest to this problem???? Im in need of help because i just got it on thanksgiving.


----------



## ebackhus

Please don't post help requests in an already active topic.


----------



## BBMAN888

Bump!


----------



## ebackhus

Wow, this is an oldie!

Now that PS3 is on the near horizon and Xbox360 has been out... what are your impressions?


----------



## DumberDrummer

I think the Xbox360 is pretty slick. I got to demo the King Kong game, which wasn't that impressive, IMO, but then I saw COD2, which pretty much blew me away. (No idea about gameplay.)

I can't wait until the PS3 comes out so we can see what we get on it. (Whatever it is, I hope someone at sony goes "hey, they want _gameplay_?")

I have to say that $60 games really blow though. I'm going to wait probably until the summer of 2007 to get either one, just so prices will go down again, and used games will become available.


----------



## zpearldrummerz

so, how about those ps3s going for 5-10k on ebay.


----------



## Rehmanator36

Hey does anyone know if i can go online with a ps2 game using my ps3?..i cant go online with madden!..cause madden 07 for ps3 SUCKS..its like that ****** *** xbox 360!


----------



## rtsking

y didnt dis die already?


----------



## Supermanthony

rtsking said:


> y didnt dis die already?


? cuz u jut revived it?


----------



## harry_genius

I heard that Playstation 3 is not going that well comparatively 2 Xbox 360....Cos They say that Ps3 Dont Support Some Old Ps2 Games.....More Over It's a Bluray Disk Where Every People cant dream about buying it....And Good News is that it cant be pirated...But How Far will it take our Hackers 2 Pirate it.....


----------

